# a BFN



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi dreamcatchers, how are you all.
thanks to all of you for your pos vibes etc, and especially for all your support throughout my first ivf cycle.
without you all i could never of got through it.
sadly it was a BFN for me today, but i am going to try again.
i always said i will try only once, but i know with all your support i an get through another cycle.
thanks again for all your help.
good luck to everyone in your tx. 
take care love sarah.
ps. can i still join in on the chat on wednesday nights.


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Dear Sarah,
its really not fair that life can deal out such [email protected] to nice people. I am really sorry that you got a BFN, but I am pleased that you found the support and reassurance that you needed in this website. 
Lots of love and hugs
Lizi


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Sarah

Sending u lots and lots of love and 

I am so sorry that it didnt work out for u on ur first cycle

I really really hope that with the support of the ladies of this site and that of ur partner and family u feel the strength to go again and gain your dream come true

Have been thinking of u sweetie.

Sending lots of love

Emilyxx


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi sarah

sending you a big  

take care
Lots of Love Lizxxx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

sarah

I am really sorry to hear your news  however I am really glad to hear that you have the strength to try again, as I am sure you have heard if it does not work first time, it does provide the consultant with a lot of valuable information of how to do things differently the next time, which I truly hope will be a success for you.

lots of love and  take care of yourself

Janna x


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Sarah,

Very sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time  

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

Sarah
Big hugs to you and dh   
It is good that already you know you are prepared to go for your dream again, with the help of fertility friends. Again I am really sorry and wanted to send you lots of love through this difficult time xxx


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Sarah
I'm so sorry for you, hope you get lots of support, and its something to look towards -the next cycle
  
Love Pauline x


----------



## beano (May 4, 2005)

Hi Sarah

So sorry to hear your bad news - sending you lots of   

Thinking of you
Love Rach x


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Hun,

I'm so so sorry that it didn't happen for you this time.  This site is such a godsend for us all - we're strong for each other when we can't be strong for ourselves.  We're all here for you babe.

 

Luv Cass
x


----------



## jobie (Apr 22, 2005)

sarah - i'm fairly new here so u won't know me but i just wanted to say how sorry i am that you got a bfn

thinking of you and sending you lots of   

jobie xx


----------

